# Training help?



## Thorne (Feb 1, 2009)

So, in my Pokémon Diamond I finally got to the Elite Four, Just to realize that my strongest Pokémon is seven levels lower then the strongest Pokémon of the first Elite, Aaron. So I decided to train all of my Pokémon up to level 60 before battling them, but I have no clue where to train. My team is the following: 
Infernape level 50.
Lucario level 49.
Roserade level 45.
Drifblim level 38.
Weavile level 35.
Do anyone know a good place to train these either at wild Pokémon or using the VS Seeker?


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Just go back to Victory road and use the VS seeker everywhere in the cave ^-^ and battle wild Pokemon too. 
Also when you fight the elite 4 have 20 revives and 25 Full Restores, and 10-15 full heals. 
~


----------



## Thorne (Feb 1, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Just go back to Victory road and use the VS seeker everywhere in the cave ^-^ and battle wild Pokemon too.
> Also when you fight the elite 4 have 20 revives and 25 Full Restores, and 10-15 full heals.
> ~


I can't use the VS Seeker in Victory Road, it's a damn shame thought.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 2, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> I can't use the VS Seeker in Victory Road, it's a damn shame thought.


That sucks D: I thought you could... Then on the way to Victory road? Or route whatever it is to Sunnywhatever town maybe~


----------



## Felidire (Feb 2, 2009)

Arh it's been so long since I've leveled pokemons.. ><;

Um.. well what I usually do is grab a heap of potions and revives, replace 5 pokemon with ubers/legendaries, (seeing as all pokemon you didn't hatch and train properly have messed up EV's) beat the league, then breed proper pokemons. ,,xD

If you don't want to use legendaries, then i'd just say kill a few hundred pokemon in Victory Road.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 2, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Arh it's been so long since I've leveled pokemons.. ><;
> 
> Um.. well what I usually do is grab a heap of potions and revives, replace 5 pokemon with ubers/legendaries, (seeing as all pokemon you didn't hatch and train properly have messed up EV's) beat the league, then breed proper pokemons. ,,xD
> 
> If you don't want to use legendaries, then i'd just say kill a few hundred pokemon in Victory Road.


To be honest I don't give a shit about EV training, I just want to beat the Elite Four with my current team.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 2, 2009)

That bit before you get into Sunyshore, go there, LOTS of good trainers there and lots of EXP to be won. (Its been a while since I last played.)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 2, 2009)

Target their weaknesses.

A good combo would be a team with decent Fire, Ground, Grass, Ghost, Ice, and Electric moves. I suggest Flamethrower, Mud Bomb/Earthquake, Razor Leaf, Shadow Claw, Aurora Beam/Avalanche(on a slow Pokemon), Discharge/Thunder Fang.

You also need good defense against Water and Dark types, and also the Elite Four's respective types.

Make sure your Pokemon either have massive HP & Defense or really fast. Stock up on Full Restores and Revives, and also on massive type-enhancing items. Always save before and after each member and set up before the actual battle i.e. giving Infernape a Flame Plate before Aaron then switching to a Fist Plate before Cynthia or something.

You don't really need much training; jut make sure your lowest level is at 45-50ish. A great training would be battling them already. No shame in losing; just make sure you have lots of money.


----------



## FKOD (Feb 2, 2009)

If you are tremendously lucky, you can either catch a Chansey with a Lucky Egg or steal one from a Chansey. The Lucky Egg doubles the experience you get from battle. This item is VERY rare though. Also, you should try to get all your pokemon to the same level. That way, your team won't have many disadvantages to certain types. Anyways, I'd just try to level in Victory Road or that route that came before it. If your pokemon are still low level when you fight the Elite Four, I would definitely stock up on items. A good way to make a lot of money to buy supplies is to battle the people in the restaurant near Lake Valor with a Luck Inscence attatched to one of your battlers (especially the rich people in the back). It's a very easy way to make thousands of pokedollars (or whatever they're called) a day.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been thinking, instead of training all of them to level 60, I'll train them to level 55, then aim for weaknesses. This is my current team and their moves:

*Infernape*, level 51
*Quiet nature*, loss of speed sucks, but it pays with a better special attack, which is always good.
*Ability*: Blaze, she's my starter, what on earth would you expect?
*Item:* Flame Plate, stronger fire attacks, yay!
*Brick Break
Close Combat
Flame Wheel
Fire Blast*

*Uxie*, level 51, caught yesterday.
*Timid nature*, better speed at lack of attack, but it's a psychic type, so why would that be needed?
*Ability*: Levitate, yeah, pretty much.
*Item*: none, any suggestions?
*Extrasensory*
*Yawn
Future Sight
Light Screen*, oh I don't know.

*Lucario*, level 51
*Impish Nature*, sucks bad, but I had no choice what so ever once this fellow hatched, :/
*Ability*: Steadfast, raises speed when flinching, that's pretty OK.
*Item:* Fist Plate, stronger fighting attacks, yay!
*Swords Dance
Aura Sphere*
*Stone Edge*, for type coverage
*Close Combat*

*Roserade*, level 50
*Serious Nature*, No stat changes here, not that it matters that much.
*Ability:* Natural Cure, heals status problems when switched out, quite useful
*Item:*Amulet Coin, not any good in battle other then doubling the money, any suggestions?
*Giga Drain
GrassWhistle
Grass Knot
Sludge Bomb*

*Drifblim*, level 45
*Bashful Nature*, still no stat changes here.
*Ability:*Unburden, raises speed if held item is used, has yet to find a use for this.
*Item:* Spooky Plate, any better suggestions?
*Fly*, Fairly useful, but it's one of the few flying moves I have use for.
*Shadow Ball*
*Thunderbolt*, for type coverage
*Stockpile*, was thinking of changing this to explosion when he learns it.

*Weavile*, level 43
*Serious Nature*, see Roserade for more information
*Ability:* Pressure, no joke here, moving on.
*Item:* Dread Plate, I don't know, any better idea?
*Night Slash*
*False Swipe*, I'll have use of this later on, OK?
*Agility*
*Avalanche*, lowered priority sucks, but it's the only psychical ice move I could get, OK? It will teach Cynthia's Garchomp the true meaning of pain thought.

Any suggestion of move/items?


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 24, 2009)

Level 60 would just be overkill, so stopping in the mid-50s instead sounds like a good idea.

My whole team was in the 51 to 54 range when I beat Cynthia the first time, and I didn't even have any Ice moves to get rid of the Garchomp quickly.  So you probably won't even need to get all of them to level 55--try fighting them as soon as your Drifblim and Weavile get into the 48-to-50 range.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 25, 2009)

That's what I've done,and I bet her! Thank god for explosion and Uxie's stalling abilities!


----------



## Autumn (Feb 25, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Always save before and after each member


Eh, not necessarily. I don't like losing against the Elite Four, so if I save before  fighting members and just cannot conceivably beat them, then I really can't do much of anything aside from constantly challenging them. This happened in Crystal (not enough healing items and only three non-fainted Pokémon) and I think my first Pearl file as well. I now save before entering the Elite Four's chambers, and it works out pretty well for me (sure, I lose whoever I beat if I turn the game off, but at least I'll know the quickest way to beat certain Pokémon).


----------

